# Britney Spears ---AGAIN!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of those tabloid TV shows came on last night after the news and they had a big story about how Britney's little Chihuahua Bit Bit might be pregnant. They said the father was her "cousin" (some relative's dog) and showed a picture of the dog. He's a bulldog!

I was so angry at the way this show (I wish I knew the name) played up this story, like it was cute! About how Bit Bit was getting pudgy. They showed a puppy picture of the bulldog and said that Britney and this other person had allowed the dogs to "hang out" too much together.

First, she gets her all puppies from a pet shop, then she doesn't even spay them? And is stupid enough to let her dog hang around with an unneutered male dog? I hope she has enough sense to take Bit Bit to the vet for an ultrasound. Carrying Bulldog puppies will kill her.

She'll probably just go back t the pet shop and get another one.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I find that disgusting! I would be surprised if her dog survived the pregnancy. And you're right Marj, she'll head right back into the pet store.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 10:18 AM
> *One of those tabloid TV shows came on last night after the news and they had a big story about how Britney's little Chihuahua Bit Bit might be pregnant. They said the father was her "cousin" (some relative's dog) and showed a picture of the dog. He's a bulldog!
> 
> I was so angry at the way this show (I wish I knew the name) played up this story, like it was cute! About how Bit Bit was getting pudgy. They showed a puppy picture of the bulldog and said that Britney and this other person had allowed the dogs to "hang out" too much together.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Bit Bit can't even be a year old! She just got her in November.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

You have GOT to be kidding me. 

I can't wait to see her on Animal Planet-Animal Police (or whatever that show is called) for mistreating her animals...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder if they were trying to parody all the hype that was going on about Britney being preg. because she was gaining weight.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 11:18 AM
> *First, she gets her all puppies from a pet shop, then she doesn't even spay them? And is stupid enough to let her dog hang around with an unneutered male dog? I hope she has enough sense to take Bit Bit to the vet for an ultrasound. Carrying Bulldog puppies will kill her.
> 
> She'll probably just go back t the pet shop and get another one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50113*


[/QUOTE]

That the first thing that came to my mind when I started reading this.
She should not have dogs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Apr 7 2005, 10:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the first thing that came to my mind when I started reading this.
She should not have dogs.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50124
[/B][/QUOTE]

How the heck can a 6lb max dog have 40-50lb dogs puppies?!?!?! And survive


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a picture of the Bulldog, Porkchop, from her website. Who the heck is Bryan?

http://www.britneyspears.com/crib-item.php?item=050322

If she got Bit Bit in November and Bit Bit was at least 8 weeks old, she'd be 7 months old now. Old enough to have her first heat.

Lexi's Mom. a Chihuahua can't have Bulldog puppies. She would have to get Bit Bit to her vet asap and have her spayed before those puppies got too big to save her life.

Just sickening.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Here's a picture of the Bulldog, Porkchop, from her website. Who the heck is Bryan?
> 
> http://www.britneyspears.com/crib-item.php?item=050322
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She got one of the Chihuahua's in November. It was her second dog. Not sure if she got Bit Bit or Lucky first.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I think Brian is her brother. What ever happened to her malt?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i know how terrible
also does anyone know whatever happened to the maltese she bought that was her original dog now all you hear is about this one


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think Lacy (the maltese) is staying with here mother. Back in November when she bought her second dog, she told the reporters that Lacy was staying at her mothers because she was being trained (not sure if that was potty training or obedience training). Haven't heard anything else about her. 

Also you never seem to her anything about Lucky. You only ever hear about Bit Bit.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found something about Lacy:


> Meanwhile, Britney is been left mortified because her pet dog can't stop breaking wind.
> 
> *Chihuahua *Lacy Loo can't stop blowing off whenever she's out with her owner, causing Britney huge embarrassment.
> 
> ...


Got the breed wrong.

I keep seeing all of her dogs called "White Chihuahuas"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found an article saying she bought Lacy in July 2004, Bit Bit in November 2004 and Lucky in Dec 2004.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

shes so crazy and so uneducated!

isnt dangerous if females get pregnant during their first heat??? 
i heard lots of females dying while giving birth to pups from getting pregnant on their first heat coz they cant handle it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just keep seeing in mags that she's pregnant. I really wonder what'll happen with her skin kid if she gets embarrassed by doggy farts


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> Here are some cute photos of Bryan's dog, Porkchop. Porkchop has been coming over our house lately to run around outside with Bit Bit, Lucky and Lacy. They've all been having the best time playing together![/B]


I got that off the page that Marj posted. It says that Bit Bit, Lucky, Lacy and Porkchop all play together. If Bit Bit isn't spayed Lacy prob. isn't either. And I don't know who Lucky is but he/she probably isn't fixed either. They are going to have more than one pregnant dog on their hands if they aren't careful. 

And it's sad because you know if Bit Bit is pregnant Britney is going to try and let it go to term because she will want to see how the pups turn out. Of course we all know she won't be able to go to full term.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 7 2005, 01:14 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Here are some cute photos of Bryan's dog, Porkchop. Porkchop has been coming over our house lately to run around outside with Bit Bit, Lucky and Lacy. They've all been having the best time playing together!

Click to expand...

*I got that off the page that Marj posted. It says that Bit Bit, Lucky, Lacy and Porkchop all play together. If Bit Bit isn't spayed Lacy prob. isn't either. And I don't know who Lucky is but he/she probably isn't fixed either. They are going to have more than one pregnant dog on their hands if they aren't careful. 

And it's sad because you know if Bit Bit is pregnant Britney is going to try and let it go to term because she will want to see how the pups turn out. Of course we all know she won't be able to go to full term.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50193
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucky is Britney's 3rd dog. She just got her in Dec. I think she is another chihuahua, not sure though.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

So three TINY non spayed females (and you know they have to be non spayed because the one is) running around with a HUGE non neutered male! That's not just ignorance, but stupidity!


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

yes.. the bulldog is bryan's her brothers...
Well what can you do about it -_- 
some people are educated.. and others aren't.. she OBVIOUSLY isn't educated about these thing.. she just needs someone to help her out.. She's a pretty nice person and cares for her dogs obviously


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malteseIloveI_@Apr 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *yes.. the bulldog is bryan's her brothers...
> Well what can you do about it  -_-
> some people are educated.. and others aren't.. she OBVIOUSLY isn't educated about these thing.. she just needs someone to help her out.. She's a pretty nice person and cares for her dogs obviously
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I completely disagree. If she has 3 unspayed female dogs she does NOT care for her dogs, especially if she allows them to play with a male dog who has not been neutered. 

Don't mistake "caring" for carrying them around like stuffed animals.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I too wonder who Lucky is. She is obsessed... 3 dogs in less than a year. How many will she collect in 2 years. By the way, Paris Hilton also got another Chi now. Her name is Bambi.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 7 2005, 02:26 PM
> *I too wonder who Lucky is.  She is obsessed... 3 dogs in less than a year.  How many will she collect in 2 years.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50222*


[/QUOTE]

It was actually all within 6 months.







The last 2 were within a month of each other.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you heard that Britney and Kevin have signed a deal to do a reality show for UPN? Me Against the Media


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am not defending Britney in any way, but a few months after she got the Maltese Lacy there were several reports about her being spayed. Britney made some coments about her not acting the same after she was "fixed". I have not heard anything about the new ones. But that would mean she at least knows she should get it done!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I think she was just jealous of Paris Hilton so she got the Chi. She is buying dogs like purses


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ughhh thats disgusting







poor bitbit


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, to be fair to Britney it could be that Bit Bit went into heat (7 months is early) before they could have her spayed. They might not have known she had gone into heat until the "deed was already done".


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I have no words to say


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 04:56 PM
> *Ok, to be fair to Britney it could be that Bit Bit went into heat (7 months is early) before they could have her spayed.  They might not have known she had gone into heat until the "deed was already done".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50250*


[/QUOTE]


Ok maybe I can buy that, but then why let it get out to the media? Why not get her spayed ASAP just in case? 7 months is a pretty decent age for a small dog to have it done. That's when Fantasia got spayed, 7 months. 

Now if she gets the dog spayed after the media knows she's pregnant, some people are going to jump all over her sayng it's a doggie abortion. It's a lose lose once the media finds out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay+Apr 7 2005, 04:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok maybe I can buy that, but then why let it get out to the media? Why not get her spayed ASAP just in case? 7 months is a pretty decent age for a small dog to have it done. That's when Fantasia got spayed, 7 months. 

Now if she gets the dog spayed after the media knows she's pregnant, some people are going to jump all over her sayng it's a doggie abortion. It's a lose lose once the media finds out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50255
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know. After thinking about it I realized it could have just been and accident. I know one of my co-workers had a dog that went into heat the week before she was supposed to be spayed (about the same age). Luckily she is never around other dogs so they were able to make sure nothing happened but if you didn't realize she had gone into heat (which at that age if you a new owner who think they go into heat that young) a pregnancy could happern. I'm not saying that it is right, I'm just saying I can see how it could happen. 

As for the media finding out, i have no idea. Since I didn't see the tv show I have no idea who leaked it. People will do anything for money so it could have been anyone.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I knew a Lady who bred bull dogs and one of the reasons that type pf dog is soooo expensive is because she said 9 times out of 10 they have to have a c-section because of the size of the pups heads. There is NO WAY a chihuahua can have those pups if their own breed has trouble with it. This just makes me furious!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

brittany spears is really stupid. cynthia gets STAR magazine. and it says that all of brittanys dogs arent potty trained and pee and poo everywhere. brittany doesnt even pick it up---she waits till the maid comes.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Britney Spears says she wants to have kids. I can't imagine........she can't even take care of her dogs. I hope she doesn't bring a child to this crazy Britney world.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Lani, She's pregnant too







...... isn't she?!








you know, I just don't understand her at all. Abby is my first puppy, and even though I knew she couldn't have puppies until her first heat, I was on the lookout all the time. She was NEVER near male dogs for there to be a problem in the first place! And she was spayed at 7 months. 

If you are a responsible pet owner, you research and know "what needs to be done" before you get the puppy.... or... I guess that's what happens when you have too much money.... I mean, most of us say, okay, can I afford to raise a puppy? What if this happens? What if that happens? etc etc....you tend to do more research I guess....... but when you have too much money... well that's not a problem is it....???


Maybe that's the problem?? Too much money and not enough brains -_-


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

What?!!!!! Are u serious??? I thought it was just a rumor.








> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 7 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Maybe that's the problem?? Too much money and not enough brains  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50358*


[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Apr 7 2005, 11:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50369
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Beats me if it's true or not!








I just heard the rumour... I don't keep up with my "Britney"


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

It's a rumor. Who knows if the rumor weed is right or not but she sure lashed out at the media for saying it. They showed pictures of her fat belly. I bet she's just getting fat now that she's married and got offended when they said she was pregnant lol. Her husband does have a baby though. Think it's a she and a toddler.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 8 2005, 06:30 AM
> *It's a rumor.  Who knows if the rumor weed is right or not but she sure lashed out at the media for saying it.  They showed pictures of her fat belly.  I bet she's just getting fat now that she's married and got offended when they said she was pregnant lol.  Her husband does have a baby though.  Think it's a she and a toddler.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50379*


[/QUOTE]

And I just heard on the radio the other day that the mother of her husband's 2 children has filed court papers to prevent Britney from being around her baby saying she knows nothing about babies and it would be dangerous for the child.

She probably knows what an idiot the girl is!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 8 2005, 09:12 AM
> *And I just heard on the radio the other day that the mother of her husband's 2 children has filed court papers to prevent Britney from being around her baby saying she knows nothing about babies and it would be dangerous for the child.
> 
> She probably knows what an idiot the girl is!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50408*


[/QUOTE]


HAHA that's funny since when Britney was dating him before they were married, the mother of those kids was asked if she cared that he was dating Britney and she said no and that she wished Britney would call and ask to baby sit! Guess she changed her tune!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I hope Lacy, the Maltese stays with Britneys mom, she has to be better off there.
I pray the chihuahua is not pregnant. How sad.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 8 2005, 06:30 AM
> *It's a rumor.  Who knows if the rumor weed is right or not but she sure lashed out at the media for saying it.  They showed pictures of her fat belly.  I bet she's just getting fat now that she's married and got offended when they said she was pregnant lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50379*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay+Apr 8 2005, 08:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA that's funny since when Britney was dating him before they were married, the mother of those kids was asked if she cared that he was dating Britney and she said no and that she wished Britney would call and ask to baby sit! Guess she changed her tune!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50411
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea she probably did change her tune when she found out how irresponsible Britney is! LOL! THe court order says she can be around the 2 year old but not the 8month old. Something must have happened because the mother (shar) seems extremley mature and levelheaded despite the fact that Kevin cheated on her with Britney. But that may have to do with the fact that California law states that if you marry a man with kids, you too have to pay child support. Shar is probably happy to trade Kevin for some extra bucks... he is too gross

ANd about the dogs. GAWD I mean I love dogs I wish I could have 3 myself (malts of course







) But she obviously cannot focus attention on all three, at least Paris always has BOTH of her chi's with her, and look how long she waited to get Bambi.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I think we're doing a lot of speculating and worrying about something that we really don't know the validity of. I'm glad I'm not a celebrity because people can print anything they want, truth or not. Until I personally hear from Britney Spears lips that she has not spayed her dogs and that a full grown bull dog was able to copulate with her tiny chi BitBit I'm not going to judge her.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ok so this is totally beside the point but am i the only one who thinks that bambi is a really cute name for a chi?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I love that name, my friend almost named her new chi BAMBI! IT was before Paris got her dog, but its funny because my friend is OBSESSED with Paris, everyone says she looks like her

SHe ended up naming the chi giselle.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 7 2005, 07:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit Bit can't even be a year old! She just got her in November.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50115
[/B][/QUOTE]

Huh? If she wasn't a year old then how could she be pregnant?









But that's crazy. There's probably going to be alot of puppies if it's a chihuahua. Is she even concerned?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Dogs go into their first heat before they are a year old. This dog could have gotten pregnant at 7 months old if it's pregnant at all. And if the father is who they think it is then the dog won't have lots of puppies (small dogs tend to have small liters anyway) but even just having one would kill her. They are just too big.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, here's a question. You guys know girls can get pregnant even when they haven't had their first period yet? Can it be the same for dogs too?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert, but I would guess not. Being in heat makes them desirable to males, I don't think a male will _seduce_ a female unless she was in heat.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, it's official: Kevin announced that Britney is pregnant and that he's P_____d! What was she thinking? The guy's got two children, 8 months and 2 years old, out of wedlock, cheated on his pregnant girlfriend and she thinks he's husband material? And Father material? 

And where ARE her dogs during all these vacations and long weekends away? You never see them with her like you do with Paris H.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Apr 11 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Well, it's official:  Kevin announced that Britney is pregnant and that he's P_____d!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51319*


[/QUOTE]


Where did you hear that? I'm so darn nosey!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.starmagazine.com/news/61629

BRITNEY SPEARS PREGNANT!


Britney Spears, Kevin Federline and ??? 
Britney Spears and her husband of seven months, Kevin Federline, are expecting a baby, Star can exclusively and definitively reveal! 

The 23-year-old singer is three-months pregnant, according to sources close to the couple, and an official announcement confirming the happy news is expected to be released this weekend. 

Britney has canceled all her future work engagements sources say and is busy preparing for her new job -- motherhood -- when the baby arrives this fall. 

Brit's made no secret of her desire to start a family since her marriage to Kevin Federline on Sept. 18 last year. Less than a month after the wedding, Britney was telling fans on her Web site, britneyspears.com, how she longed for a baby, saying, "Being married is GREAT and I can't wait to start my family!" Now it looks like her dream has finally come true. 

A source close to the couple tells Star that Britney is already reading What to Expect When You're Expecting, an advice manual for expectant moms by pregnancy and childcare writer Heidi Murkoff, and is eating for two with double helpings of everything. 

"Brit is totally focused on being a mom," says the source. "She says it's the most important thing she's ever done in her life. From now until the baby comes, she says she's not going to do anything more strenuous than eat for two!" 

Father-to-be Kevin, 27, already has two children by his ex, Moesha star Shar Jackson -- Kori, 2, and Kaleb, 8 months. 

"He calls Brit 'my lady-in-waiting,'" says the source. "Kevin knows he's not going to get a moment's peace from now until the baby comes. He says what he really enjoys about her pregnancy is chugging beers and telling Brit 'You can't have one!'" 

Another source close to the couple says although the Britney and Kevin are keeping the pregnancy a secret, they're not fooling their friends and family. "Kevin's been acting funny," says the source. "But he won't explain why. Britney and Kevin have been planning how they would handle this if they found out she was pregnant -- they'd keep it to themselves until she was at least three months along." 

The week before her momentous announcement was expected, Britney was taking it easy, relaxing in Santa Monica's luxury beach hotel Le Merigot, where she's staying with Kevin for two weeks while their $7-million Malibu home is renovated. 

She enjoyed a massage and then hit the eucalyptus sauna and steam room. But it looks like she's decided to get back in shape for her pregnancy too -- splitting her daily workout between power-walking on the gym treadmill and yoga stretches. And after all that hard work, Brit ordered up some room service -- fried calamari and shrimp cocktail, with extra roulade sauce. All that mayo is pretty fattening, Brit! 

But then, we guess you're eating for two now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, hopefully Britney's pregnant, but Bit Bit isn't.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

EEK!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 11 2005, 12:57 PM
> *http://www.starmagazine.com/news/61629
> 
> BRITNEY SPEARS PREGNANT!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I read that article on the Star Yahoo site and it was date March 25. So who knows if it is true since there has been no annoucement from Britney.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I bet it is true but I hope it's not. She's not mature enough to raise a child. It's a lifetime commitment and she couldn't even handle her Maltese. You can't just hand off your baby to your mother (although I know some people have). Then again she's so rich she is probably going to hire someone else to take care of the baby. That's what I would want, someone else to raise my child (that's a joke by the way).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 11 2005, 02:01 PM
> *I bet it is true but I hope it's not.  She's not mature enough to raise a child.  It's a lifetime commitment and she couldn't even handle her Maltese.  You can't just hand off your baby to your mother (although I know some people have).  Then again she's so rich she is probably going to hire someone else to take care of the baby.  That's what I would want, someone else to raise my child (that's a joke by the way).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51429*


[/QUOTE]

I agree. She does look pregnate in the recent photos I've seen of her. Either that or she has really let herself go.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She sure looks pregnant to me here..


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 11 2005, 12:01 PM
> *I bet it is true but I hope it's not.  She's not mature enough to raise a child.  It's a lifetime commitment and she couldn't even handle her Maltese.  You can't just hand off your baby to your mother (although I know some people have).  Then again she's so rich she is probably going to hire someone else to take care of the baby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51429*


[/QUOTE]


I agree....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

im questioning how she looks that big at three months?!? Most people dont show that early, or atleast not that much!

Found this on MSNBC... becareful what you take off STAR an stuff... they're rags

Britney turns the tables
on the tabloids
Suggests reporters are liars, fat, 
and have misbehaving children
Britney Spears isn't exactly fond of the tabloids.
By Jeannette Walls
MSNBC
Updated: 2:46 a.m. ET March 31, 2005


Watch out, tabloid editors. Britney Spears is mad.


The much-gossiped about crooner is lashing out at gossip mags — and in a bizarre diatribe, is suggesting that their reporters are liars and are overweight or have misbehaving kids.

“Do you, Us Weekly, In Touch, Star and other desperate magazines, want employees who are honest, or those who are liars?” Spears rhetorically asks on her Web site. “It seems to me that you’d prefer the latter. I’m really concerned about the people you hire to work at your companies. I’d like them to ask themselves the question, what am I lying to myself about? Is it that you are 50 pounds overweight? Is it that your children aren’t making wise decisions? Or is it maybe that your husband or boyfriend is cheating on you? Until you face what is going on in your life, I guess you’ll remain a false tabloid.”

In her posting, Spears doesn’t address widespread rumors that she’s pregnant or that her marriage is shaky.

Spears, however, singles out People magazine — which published authorized photos of her wedding — as “great in my book.”


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 11 2005, 12:26 PM
> *She sure looks pregnant to me here..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do "men" still dress like this?







ha ha ...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Apr 12 2005, 01:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do "men" still dress like this?







ha ha ...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51726
[/B][/QUOTE]
i didnt think so... i thought that was out.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Apr 12 2005, 08:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
i didnt think so... i thought that was out.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51737
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think he is so gross...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

He is dressed like vinial ICE if you rember him. I must say vanila I really looks better.
Is this her husband... ? I'm not up on the britney news


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, that's her husband... IMO.. I think it just looks like she is packin on the pounds...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Apr 11 2005, 08:08 PM
> *im questioning how she looks that big at three months?!?  Most people dont show that early, or atleast not that much!<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51631*


[/QUOTE]

I thought that too. She looks like she is more like 4-5 months pregnant. I think she has probably just stopped working out. From what I read she has been seen eating pretty much every fatty food there is.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

YES, SHE IS PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep. It really is official. Britney Spears is gonna be a mommy.

On Drudge Report, they have a link to an article telling all about it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

She's either farther along than 3 months or she's overcompensating with the eating and getting too fat for this pregnancy.

Maybe this will finally make her grow up!


----------

